# Hope in Hawaii?



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Concealed Carry Bill was introduced and just passed the first hearing today

Changes the CCW law to SHALL issue instead of MAY issue... a few other changes as well...

SB2495

http://capitol.hawaii.gov/session2010/lists/measure_indiv.aspx?billtype=SB&billnumber=2495

http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2010/bills/SB2495_.pdf



> D e s c r i p t i o n :
> Requires chiefs of police to issue five-year renewable licenses
> to carry a concealed firearm to those who meet eligibility
> requirements. Strictly prohibits carrying concealed firearms
> ...


Having lived there growing up, I seriously doubt this will get very far, but at least the pro gun folks are still trying.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Man, I really hope so. Thank you for posting this, I had no idea anyone was even trying here, I'm buying a Glock 19 here soon, and I think it would be awesome if I could start carrying again, more than just around my house. I have felt naked every day I leave the house out here. :smt1099


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Not holding my breath. Would be nice and with the ever growing crime satistics one would logically conclude passage. But when has a Democratic stronghold ever acted in a logical manner?

I grew up there and I just don't see it passing. Sorry, I call 'em as I see 'em.


----------



## nickbeezee (Jan 17, 2010)

just gunna make it easier to scare the haoles away from the island

i dont see it going anywhere since Hawaii required a gun safety course in order to apply for a gun owners permit, and those classes in Honolulu cost upwards of 300 dollars. unless things changed since july 09 when I left


----------

